
Robert Smalls - js2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Smalls
======
js2
Some highlights:

• Robert Smalls (April 5, 1839 – February 23, 1915) was an enslaved African
American who escaped to freedom and became a ship's pilot, sea captain, and
politician.

• He freed himself, his crew and their families from slavery during the
American Civil War by commandeering a Confederate transport ship, CSS Planter,
in Charleston harbor, on May 13, 1862, and sailing it from Confederate-
controlled waters to the U.S. blockade.

• Smalls guided the ship past five Confederate harbor forts without incident,
as he gave the correct signals at checkpoints. The Planter had been commanded
by a Captain Relay, and Smalls copied Relay's manners and straw hat on deck to
fool Confederate onlookers from shore and the forts. The Planter sailed past
Fort Sumter at about 4:30 a.m. The alarm was only raised by the time they were
out of gun range.

• In addition to her own light guns, Planter carried the four loose artillery
pieces from Coles Island and the 200 pounds of ammunition. Most valuable,
however, were the captain's code book containing the Confederate signals, and
a map of the mines and torpedoes that had been laid in Charleston's harbor.
Smalls' own extensive knowledge of the Charleston region's waterways and
military configurations proved highly valuable.

• Immediately following the war, Smalls returned to his native Beaufort, where
he purchased his former master's house at 511 Prince St, which Union tax
authorities had seized in 1863 for refusal to pay taxes.

• After the American Civil War, he returned home and became a politician,
winning election as a Republican to the South Carolina State legislature and
the United States House of Representatives during the Reconstruction era.
Smalls authored state legislation providing for South Carolina to have the
first free and compulsory public school system in the United States.

